# Summer color



## begreen (Jul 6, 2010)

Most everything in the garden is waiting for some heat (promised starting tomorrow). That didn't stop the clematis from celebrating July. This vine is about 10 years old and this is the best show it's ever given.


----------



## quads (Jul 6, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Most everything in the garden is waiting for some heat (promised starting tomorrow). That didn't stop the clematis from celebrating July. This vine is about 10 years old and this is the best show it's ever given.


Very nice!  Great color!


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, from the distance it looks like a giant grape cluster.


----------



## Gazdik (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 7, 2010)

what type of clematis is that?


----------



## loon (Jul 7, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> what type of clematis is that?



looks like a Jackmanii ??


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats what I thought, Jackmani.....I miss mine, I had them at my old house. I bought a different type of clematis last year and I dont really like them.


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, Jackmanii. We also have a Lady Balfour which is earlier and quite showy. Well at least it was, but this year the Jackmanii is the showiest of all.


----------



## begreen (Jul 11, 2010)

More flowers opening up today. The purple poppy is new this year, started from seeds. They are turning out much nicer than I had imagined. Godetia is also from seed and starting to open up. In a week or so, it should be a real color riot.


----------



## loon (Jul 11, 2010)

BeGreen i planted this guy last year but it didnt make it through the winter? forget the name of it but was the nicest plant i had...


----------



## begreen (Jul 11, 2010)

That is wildly exotic! What an amazing plant. I have seen this in books, but it looks much cooler in your shots. It's a passion flower.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passion_flower


----------



## loon (Jul 11, 2010)

was told to keep it warm over the winter, kinda hard to do over here in Canada


----------



## mrurbplanner (Jul 11, 2010)

What zone are these hardy in?


----------



## loon (Jul 11, 2010)

mrurbplanner said:
			
		

> What zone are these hardy in?



some more info here..


http://gardening.about.com/od/shrubsvines/a/Passion-Flower.htm


i am gonna plant another here but they do like sun which i dont have much of... will post a pic of what i mean in a bit  ;-P

Terry


----------



## loon (Jul 11, 2010)

out back there is alot of sun but we hardly sit back there, so the gardens are out front..

here is what i got to play with  :cheese:  not even thinking of trimming the Maples so most of what i have planted are Hosta and some different plants that my wife put in.


----------



## mrurbplanner (Jul 11, 2010)

That's some nice shade....one thought that comes to  mind is maybe expanding the outdoor seating area if needed or a expanding the bed with the hostas and curving it around the maples.

Not quite sure what to do by the house.  Something that would have a colour that goes with the red siding would be nice. I just posted some photos of my recent front yard landscaping in the thread Summer Gardening, but most ofthose plants were chosen for mostly full sun.


----------



## loon (Jul 13, 2010)

mrurbplanner, in behind my truck in the first picture is a sitting area in the works with more gardens but like the front there are alot of tree's that will be left alone.
over on the right of the house is my septic which gets alot of sun and there is a small vegtable garden which i am gonna expand like in your house pics in the L shape, but will be trying "sunny" flowers.






will be going to the left of the chair around the maple.


----------



## loon (Jul 26, 2010)

here is whats going on now, but wont even think of telling the wife about Murphy nose gobbing in her garden  :lol:


----------

